# Who to report counterfeit goods to?



## shesells (24 Sep 2010)

Is there an Irish equivalent of Trading Standards in the UK? Have just joined a fitness club on a trial and they are selling cosmetics, clothes, bags and jewellery that are clearly fake. This makes me very uncomfortable...is there anywhere I can report this to?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Sep 2010)

*Garda Bureau of Fraud Investigation*, Harcourt Square, Dublin 2 (01) 666 3776


----------



## Complainer (27 Sep 2010)

You could try contacting the reps or owners of the original brands here in Ireland.


----------



## shesells (27 Sep 2010)

Too many brands involved...makeup, jewellery, handbags, clothes...quite staggering really!


----------



## Complainer (6 Oct 2010)

shesells said:


> Too many brands involved...makeup, jewellery, handbags, clothes...quite staggering really!


How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time.

Just take it one by one - they'll get the message quick enough.


----------



## xeresod (7 Oct 2010)

Customs would probably be you best bet - they deal with counterfeit/pirated goods, in particular try the International & Trade Security Branch of Customs in Nenagh on 06763299.


----------

